# Primary trigger error in Vems ??



## MK123GTi (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi, I have a Vr6 with lugtronic vems ecu. The engine wont rev past 5500. Acts as if the launch control is on, but it is not. Vems shows a primary trigger flag when it hits 5500 rpms. 
I did a trigger log and it looks like the crank sensor is working but the spark is cutting out. 
I have logs of the problem if someone could take a look. 

Here is what I have tried so far. 
Swapped ecu's
Swapped crank sensors
Ran temporary new shielded cable wiring to ecu from crank sensor
Checked all grounds
added grounding at crank sensor connector

Anyone have any ideas as to what is causing the problem??

Thanks


----------



## MK123GTi (Jun 2, 2005)

Flatspot on the trigger wheel was the problem


----------



## Skalabala (Feb 23, 2015)

MK123GTi said:


> Flatspot on the trigger wheel was the problem


So the trigger wheel was "bent" ?


----------

